# Summer movie season about to start



## billc (Apr 27, 2011)

As a movie fan, and not a sport fan, I look forward to the summer movie season each year.  This year we have in the line up, Dylan Dog, Thor, Green lantern, Pirates 4, Captain america, Kung fu panda 2, Priest and some more I can't remember, Oh, X-men first class and possibly Conan.  Which ones are you expecting to really stink up the place?  Which ones are you hoping against all reason to actually be good?  And which ones do you plan to see, if any?  Further comments?


----------



## sfs982000 (Apr 28, 2011)

billcihak said:


> As a movie fan, and not a sport fan, I look forward to the summer movie season each year. This year we have in the line up, Dylan Dog, Thor, Green lantern, Pirates 4, Captain america, Kung fu panda 2, Priest and some more I can't remember, Oh, X-men first class and possibly Conan. Which ones are you expecting to really stink up the place? Which ones are you hoping against all reason to actually be good? And which ones do you plan to see, if any? Further comments?


 
I'm really interested to see how Capt. America does, I really haven't seem much in the way of advertisements on t.v. for it.  It seems like Marvel is really banking on Thor being a big success.  I'll probably see all of the movies you listed with the exception of the 4th Pirates movie.  I really haven't been a big fan of the series.  I thought that the next Transformer movie is coming out in July as well.


----------



## MPC1257 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am definitely seeing Thor, Captain America and Green Lantern.  I don't know what Priest is all about, so I'll probably ask some people if it's worth seeing.  I'll have to see Pirates 4 because my wife 'LOVES' Johny Depp and we 'HAVE' to see his movies, I just hope it's not terrible.  I'm not sure about Kung Fu panda 2.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 1, 2011)

I really thought Dylan Dog looked like a horrible ripoff of the Dresden Files novels, until I found out that it has been around since the 80's.


----------



## billc (May 1, 2011)

Just came back from Dylan Dog.  I'm not saying this as a criticism, but it would probably make a good series on the WB network.  It is probably a good DVD rental if someone out there was planning on seeing it.


----------



## Blindside (May 2, 2011)

I will probably take my four year old to Kung Fu Panda, simply because he has never been to a theater before.  

Other than that, pretty much everything can wait 'till video, though I am hoping that Captain America does well, both Green Lantern and Thor look a bit to um, "super" to relate to.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward for the limited release of 13 Assassins (starting tonight!). It's finally a Samurai movie made like the Kurosawa movies. All live action and no wire work etc.. The trailer looks great too! It's winning praise everywhere it has been released!


----------



## Omar B (May 6, 2011)

Or you could have just watched 13 Assasins  On Demand like I did about 3 weeks ago now.  Even got it in my DVR.


----------



## billc (May 6, 2011)

Hand sword, Omar can be a bit grouchy, but he means well.


----------



## Omar B (May 7, 2011)

It's true though.  I've become a fan of those first run on demand movies.  Why go see it in a theater when I can see it in my own comfort zone at home?  My couch, fridge, blanket, laptop right next to me on the side table.  Movie theaters don't much interest me anymore.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 9, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Hand sword, Omar can be a bit grouchy, but he means well.



Thanks. But rather than get into it with immature posters, who are sarcastic just to do it in these posts, at this point in my life, a new addition to the ignore list works just fine


----------



## WC_lun (May 9, 2011)

I have to admitt, I'm a fan of super hero movies.  I'm looking forward Capt America and in particular The Green Lantern, and moderately interested in Thor.  The X-men movie and Conan movie I'm not as excited about, but I think that is because of the last efforts in those series.  Kung Fu Panda I'll probably see because my nephew will want me to take him since I'm his "kung fu uncle."


----------



## billc (May 11, 2011)

Omar B. how was 13 assasins.  I saw the trailer and it looks good.


----------

